# When a thread is edited / removed.



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I think it'd be a good idea if the moderator who took the action were to put their name to it.

Good idea ? Bad idea?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

qooqiiu said:


> I think it'd be a good idea if the moderator who took the action were to put their name to it.
> 
> Good idea ? Bad idea?


For what purpose?


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > I think it'd be a good idea if the moderator who took the action were to put their name to it.
> ...


I'm guessing that it's because whoever started the thread may want to know why it was stopped, and could PM the mod ?.....that is just a guess by the way :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

TeeTees said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > qooqiiu said:
> ...


If a thread is removed then a PM is sent to the thread originator.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> I'm guessing that it's because whoever started the thread may want to know why it was stopped, and could PM the mod ?.....that is just a guess by the way :wink:
> If a thread is removed then a PM is sent to the thread originator.


Well in that case ignore my previous comment :lol: ....like I say, it was just a guess :wink:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> For what purpose


haha... i just knew you were gonna say that.

What moderator is most active? Who it is that objects to certain things in particular. Are there any religious nuts? They should explain the reason for edit/deletion. Accountability. Consistency.



kmpowell said:


> If a thread is removed then a PM is sent to the thread originator


*No they dont*


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

qooqiiu said:


> They should explain the reason for edit/deletion. Accountability. Consistency.


As I said, if a thread is removed then the original poster is informed via PM by the moderator that removed the thread.

If you have had a thread removed but not received a PM then please let me know which and I will look at the moderator logs to see who removed it and investigate why there was no PM sent.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Then please do that Mr P.

No need to tell me why is was removed. :wink:

Id like to know which mod scrubbed, it thats all.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

qooqiiu said:


> Then please do that Mr P.
> 
> No need to tell me why is was removed. :wink:
> 
> Id like to know which mod scrubbed, it thats all.


Ok I'll have a look, what was the name of the topic?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

<clears throat>

If i remember correctly, it was.... [ sex sex sex, oh, and a TT ]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

qooqiiu said:


> <clears throat>
> 
> If i remember correctly, it was.... [ sex sex sex, oh, and a TT ]


Right, that thread!

Why you need to ask why it was removed is beyond me, but if it makes you feel better I shall pander to you... it was removed because posting links to hardcore pornography is not acceptable on this site, or any other car forum that I know of.

Conlechi removed your post, and if he didn't send you a PM explaining why then I apologise but I'm sure you know why and in this case you hardly needed an explanation!


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I said in my 2nd post here there was no need to tell me why it was removed. :roll: I was more interested in confirming my suspicions as to who pulled it. So thanks for that. There was a picture on the joke section of a woman's_ downstairs _not too long ago that was left for all to 'enjoy' for a period of time, i thought the same might be afforded to my post thats all. I wasn't trying to take the piss by posting contraband.

Thanks again.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> Conlechi removed your post...


I bet he copied it off first - that's C-O-P-I-E-D... 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

qooqiiu said:


> Then please do that Mr P.
> 
> No need to tell me why is was removed. :wink:
> 
> Id like to know which mod scrubbed, it thats all.


It was me , it was removed for obvious reasons , sorry no PM but i thought its deletion was self explanitory . Links to Porn sites are not allowed . My 6yr old son is very often in the room whilst i am on the forum , don't really want him to be seeing porn just yet .

If i had not removed it then i am sure one of the other modeators would have , that's what we are here for. I am sure when you posted it you must have known it was just a matter of time before it was removed ?

There is a separate moderators forum where we discuss posts etc brought to out attention generally before taking action

I am not enforcing the rules just for my own preferences ,there are ladies and i am sure others on this forum that might have been offended by the images etc on the link .

to conclude , i am an ordianry working bloke with a family , a passion for my TT end enjoy being a member of this forum , no specific religious tendancies ,not looking for a power trip just helping the forum run to the rules

Mark


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I put a very clear warning before the link, if anyone saw what was on it they must have wanted to view it.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

conlechi said:


> to conclude , i am an ordianry working bloke with a family , a passion for my TT end enjoy being a member of this forum , no specific religious tendancies ,not looking for a power trip just helping the forum run to the rules
> 
> Mark


Well said Mark. 

He's only doing his job Mr qooqiiu 

Where did you get that name anyway..? :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------

